
Flashing My Lenovo X230 with Coreboot - lelf
https://www.chucknemeth.com/flash-lenovo-x230-coreboot/
======
watersb
I bought an x230 to try this, and simply could not get the programmer to see
the SPI chip.

So I bought some extra SPI chips, and stuff. Haven't tried going further, but
I am happy to learn how clueless I am with chip-level hardware skills. It's a
fun rabbit-hole, and I haven't started any fires. So far.

------
guilhas
Interesting. Any place to buy already flashed? Also what is the big
disadvantage to libreboot?

~~~
sohex
Libreboot is built on Coreboot, the big difference is that Libreboot strips
out the Intel Management Engine.

~~~
craftyguy
And Libreboot doesn't support the X230. Also, coreboot has an option to neuter
the ME.

